# How much Tetra safestart for 5 gallons?



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I have a tank that for unknown reasons was emitting a moldy smell. I did some water changes and it remained so I've broken down the tank I am starting over. So I am adding Safe Start. The bottle is for 75 gallons how much should I add for 5 gallons?


----------



## slug61 (Feb 26, 2013)

jadaBlu said:


> I have a tank that for unknown reasons was emitting a moldy smell. I did some water changes and it remained so I've broken down the tank I am starting over. So I am adding Safe Start. The bottle is for 75 gallons how much should I add for 5 gallons?


Well, since you have such a large bottle of SafeStart, I would add 1/5th of the bottle...enough for 15 gallons....then, in 4 or 5 days add another 1/5th bottle...
This method seems to really jumpstart the cycle, rather than just the 1 dosage.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I have more tanks to cycle will less over a period do the job? I could buy more I kind of thought this would cover most of my tanks.


----------



## slug61 (Feb 26, 2013)

jadaBlu said:


> I have more tanks to cycle will less over a period do the job? I could buy more I kind of thought this would cover most of my tanks.


Well, usually you would add at least double, if not triple the size of your tank.
But, you could do triple split into 2 doses.

I think it works better with a larger dose. It says you can't overdose, but you can under-dose.


----------



## Rana (Apr 27, 2013)

Also, something I learned from an email with the company itself is to make sure you wait 24hrs after your last water change to add the TSS, and then wait a few days before doing another change. Not only does this let some ammonia build up for the bacteria to use, but many water conditioners will bind to the bacteria's coating and make it useless.


----------

